# 2-22 [STUD Sheepie]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

Nathan & I hit our old stomping grounds on Wednesday morning in search of a big 'ol convict. I think it's safe to say that Nathan completed the mission. Jealousy was definitely present when I was lowering the drop net down towards his prize, but I pushed aside my thoughts of "accidentally" missing his fish & scooped her up anyways.  Seeing as this is our first winter fishing sheeps, both of us were very excited to finally see a decent sized one in the flesh! Although I didn't find any monsters, I did put a couple good ones on the bridge as well. All in all, we had a very good morning, & the lady & I got to enjoy some fresh fish sandwiches for lunch when I got home!

*Report for 2-23:*

Figured I'd add this in here instead of typing out another report for only one photo. My buddy Christian & I hit the bridge late this afternoon in search of his first sheepshead. Unfortunately he couldn't connect with any of the striped bastards, but I still managed a decent one. Hopefully the next report will be a bit more exciting!

*Tally for the Day(s):*

*Nathan:* FAT 22'' sheep
*Me: * 17.25'' & 17.75'' sheeps (& a thick 16.75'' sheep the next morning)
*Christian:* Nada

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice looking sheepies! Bait?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jrh2581 said:


> Nice looking sheepies! Bait?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Fiddlers, of course!


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Catching the fiddlers yourself or are they at local bait shop?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice convicts! My dad is heading over there this morning.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jrh2581 said:


> Catching the fiddlers yourself or are they at local bait shop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


They've got them at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle bud!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

YUM! Jealous!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

22" of pure power!!!! New Pb sheepy for me, can't wait to beat it next time I go out


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MoganMan said:


> 22" of pure power!!!! New Pb sheepy for me, can't wait to beat it next time I go out


Nice fish Nathon!!!! :yes: baaaa rraaaaammmm youuuuu let the sheeeeepp be true


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow! You guys know how to catch them!! Nice!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice fish. Nathan you kinda long arming them fish . lol


----------

